# Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher



## redlem (20. Januar 2013)

Hier kann man etwas über die Fortbildung der Fischereiaufseher erfahren.


Unter anderem geht's auch um C&R:
...Ein immer wichtiger in den Vordergrund
tretendes Thema ist das wieder Freilassen
von fangfähigen Fischen (Catch&Release).
Den Fischereiaufsehern wurden die rechtlichen
und ethischen Grundlagen vermittelt,
warum dieser Verstoß vergleichbar
schwer geahndet wird. *Der einzige Rechtfertigungsgrund
weshalb in Deutschland der Fischfang mit der Handangel zulässig ist, ist der beabsichtigte Verzehr von Fischen.
Catch&Release erfüllt den Straftatbestand
der sogenannten Tierquälerei, da
die „Nahrungsgewinnung“ nicht im Vordergrund
der Handangelfischerei steht.*....


War mir vorher auch nicht klar, dass es sich gleich um eine Straftat handelt.!

Aber deswegen gibt es ja solche Kurse!


----------



## Jose (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*

wo ist das her?


----------



## redlem (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*

der Link geht zum Landesfischereiverband, dort wurde über die Fortbildung berichtet (S. 4)....

Ich fand's recht interessant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*

Bayern ;-))

So wie da vorgetragen einfach falsch, verkürzt und anglerfeindlich.

Kein Kommentar...............


----------



## Jose (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*



redlem schrieb:


> der Link geht zum Landesfischereiverband, dort wurde über die Fortbildung berichtet (S. 4)....
> 
> Ich fand's recht interessant.



sorry, hab den link übersehen. danke


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bayern ;-))
> 
> So wie da vorgetragen einfach falsch, verkürzt und anglerfeindlich.
> 
> Kein Kommentar...............



Polizei ist meines Wissens nach ähnlich gebrieft. Die kontrollieren bei uns gelegentlich auch. Ich spielte mit einigen gelegentlich Fussball und da haben wir uns mal drüber unterhalten.


----------



## Deep Down (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*

Diese Regelung und derartige Umsetzung wird einer rechtlichen Überprüfung nicht standhalten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*

Oooch, das macht doch nix.

In Bayern ist das ja auch die Einstellung des Verbandes - siehe Interview Braun.

Das wird jetzt halt angefangen überall durchzusetzen..

In Mittelfranken ja auch schon:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255677

Man kriegt, was man will, wählt und bezahlt ;-))


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Diese Regelung und derartige Umsetzung wird einer rechtlichen Überprüfung nicht standhalten!


 
Um hier ein vollständigeres Bild zu haben, muss aber auch gesagt werden, dass die Fischereiaufseher durchaus angewiesen sind, zwischen dem Zurücksetzen von Beifang und C&R zu unterscheiden. 

Ich war letzes Jahr am Brombachsee unterwegs, als beispielsweise ein Angler im Beisein des Aufsehers eine Brasse an der Festbleimontage rausholte und zurücksetze, ohne dass der was sagte, es aber sofort Ärger gab, als der Nachbar seinen Karpfen wieder reintun wollte.

Dass Fischen seitens der Rechtsorgane Leidensfähigkeit zugesprochen wird, trifft übrigens nicht nur Angler:
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erlangen/lebende-karpfen-ohne-wasser-im-auto-1.2381224


----------



## antonio (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Um hier ein vollständigeres Bild zu haben, muss aber auch gesagt werden, dass die Fischereiaufseher durchaus angewiesen sind, zwischen dem Zurücksetzen von Beifang und C&R zu unterscheiden.
> 
> Ich war letzes Jahr am Brombachsee unterwegs, als beispielsweise ein Angler im Beisein des Aufsehers eine Brasse an der Festbleimontage rausholte und zurücksetze, ohne dass der was sagte, es aber sofort Ärger gab, als der Nachbar seinen Karpfen wieder reintun wollte.
> 
> ...



aja und wer entscheidet, dsß der karpfen kein beifang war?
der kontrolletti.
und nach bayrischem fischereirecht hätte auch die brasse entnommen werden müssen.

antonio


----------



## smithie (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*

eigenartig, da war die Aussage auf dem letzten Fortbildungslehrgang in OBB anders -> C&R Bewertung/Verfolgung liegt letztendlich im Ermessen des Aufsehers... -.-


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*

Erst (Mittel)Franken, jetzt Oberschwaben - die kesseln euch in Oberbayern ein und werden auch euch das Angeln austreiben und euch zu reinen Fleischmachern degradieren.

Ist ja auch so gewollt mehrheitlich, passt doch daher..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*



antonio schrieb:


> und nach bayrischem fischereirecht hätte auch die brasse entnommen werden müssen.


 
Das ist ein weit verbreitetes Gerücht. Das Dilemma liegt in der Formulierung des Fischereigesetzes, Äußerungen eines Herrn Braun etc.

Bayern führt meiner Meinung nach einen ideologischen Feldzug gegen C&R-Angler, der jedes rationale Maß verloren hat. Trotzdem gilt auch für Bayern das Tierschutzgesetz.

Jetzt wird Thomas wieder sagen, man darf in Bayern halt nur angeln, wenn man alle gefangenen Fische verwerten kann.  Nee, so steht das nirgends geschrieben. |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*



> Das Dilemma liegt in der Formulierung des Fischereigesetzes, Äußerungen eines Herrn Braun etc.


Das Dilemma für Angler liegt meist bei Fischereigesetzen und Verbandsfunktionären, warum sollte das in Bayern anders sein?

Gerade wenn da in Bayern der jetzige Verbandspräsident Braun damals das Abknüppelgesetz ja mit umgesetzt hatte als zuständiger Ministerialbeamter (und ja deswegen wohl auch von den organisierten Fleischmachern gewählt wurde...)...

Und das zurücksetzen von Fischen, die nicht geschont sind, ist nun mal in Bayern ein klarer Verstoß gegen das bayrische Fischereigesetz, gegen den Willen der Mehrheit der organisierten Fleischmacher und wie man jetzt sieht, auch gegen den Willen der Polizei..



Davon ab:
Siehe oben, was in Mittelfranken und jetzt in Oberschwaben passiert, spricht doch Bände.

Die werden euch das schon beibringen, wenn ihr nicht selber begreifen wollt, dass Angeln aus Spaß nicht ist und nur zum Fleischmachen geduldet..

Ist doch schön, wenn jetzt schon die Polizei auf diese Linie des bayrischen Landesverbandes einschwenkt und endlich diese Spaßangler vom Wasser vertreiben will...

Denn kann der verbandstreue Rest ja ein paar Kilo Fischfleisch mehr pro Person aufs Jahr gesehen machen, wenn  endlich Spaß- und Gastangler vom eigenen Gewässer weg sind...

Und wenn sie das in Bayern durchhaben, werden sie das Gleiche versuchen bundesweit umzusetzen, daher sind die ja so für einen fusionierten Verband... ;-)))

Kälber, Metzger und so ... ;-))


----------



## Deep Down (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*

Wie jetzt Beifang und zurücksetzen? Das ist laut Gesetzeslage verboten.
Wo steht, dass der Fischereiaufseher diesbezüglich einen Ermessensspielraum hat? 
Macht er sich gleich mit strafbar!

Wo ist in Bayern im Spannungsfeld zu den Vorgaben des Tierschutzgesetzes berücksichtigt, dass ich nicht jeden Fisch ohne vernünftigen Grund mangels Verwertungsmöglichkeit abknüppeln darf? 

Beispiel: Ich möchte mit meiner Frau einen ca. 45er Karpfen essen. Der vor mir liegende 70er Karpfen ist aber für uns zu groß! 

Kann mir der bayrische Gesetzgeber vorschreiben, dass ich diesen Karpfen abzuschlagen und vollständig zu essen habe?  

Steht da nicht einerseits das bayrische Fischereigesetz im Konflikt zu meinem Persönlichkeitsrecht und zum Tierschutzrecht andererseits? 

Oder ist das Wegwerfen des übrig gebliebenen Restes tatsächlich eine Rechtfertigung dafür, dass ich dem "Dicken" nun einen über den Kopf haue? 

Wer tritt bei diesen Konflikten zurück? Das Leben des Tieres?  

Da dürfte das Tierschutzgesetz jeweils verletzt sein! 

Und "ethische" Grundsätze sollen ja nun auch ne Rolle spielen! "Ethische" Grundsätze, dass ist überhaupt der beste Brüller! Was ein schillernder Begriff, dessen nähere Ausgestaltung mir mal jemand konkret und nachvollziehbar erklären darf! 

Das Ziel der Bayern mag das Vorgehen gegen das strenge C&R sein, über dieses sind sie aber ohne Not weit hinausgeschossen bzw. haben dieses komplett verfehlt. 

Rausgekommen ist letztlich nur Blödsinn, denn die gesetzestreue Verwaltung nun aber umsetzt! 
Hintenrum wird nun aber bei der Ahndung wieder versucht dies aufzuweichen. 
Schlimmer gehst nimmer! 

Die Bayern haben nicht nur ihr Ziel verfehlt, sondern schaffen nun mit ihrem Handeln auch noch das Gegenteil von Rechtssicherheit!

Die armen Fischereiaufseher, die nun vor Ort handeln sollen!

Vielleicht hätte man jemanden fragen sollen, der sich damit auskennt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*



> Vielleicht hätte man jemanden fragen sollen, der sich damit auskennt!


Haben sie doch:
Den Herrn Braun, den sie dann gleich nach seiner Pensionierung auch noch zum Verbandspräsidenten gewählt haben.

Der war ja schliesslich der für Fischereirecht zuständige Referatsleiter des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten.........

Wenn sich der nicht auskennt, wer dann??

*DIE WOLLEN DAS DA SO IN BAYERN!!!!!!*

*Auch mehrheitlich die da organisierten Sportfischer, die ja den Braun gewählt hatten!! *


----------



## Deep Down (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*

"Gewählt" bzw die Innehabung eines Amtes ist per se noch kein Beleg für Sachkunde!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*

Tja, wer soll die dann haben, die Sachkunde, wenn nicht zuständige Referatsleiter im Ministerium?

Du wirst doch hier nicht etwa Anarchie predigen wollen?

Und er hat ja wohl auch gegenüber den Verbandlern Sachkunde bewiesen und seinen gewollten Weg aufgezeigt, bevor er in ein Verbandsamt gewählt wurde - warum hätte man ihn sonst wählen sollen?

Das ist halt Verbandsdemokratie ;-))))

Man muss einfach akzeptieren, dass die Verbandler das in Bayern eben genauso wollen.

Warum fällt Dir das so schwer??


----------



## Deep Down (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> T
> Warum fällt Dir das so schwer??



Wegen der ethischen Grundsätze!:q

Ich bin einfach kein Schlachtvieh! Werde mir aber für das Schlachtvieh nicht den Kopf abschlagen lassen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*



> Weger der ethischen Grundsätze!


Deiner?
Oder der vom Verband?
;-))


----------



## angler1996 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*

mir erschließt sich nicht wirklich, wie man derartige Regelungen schaffen kann ( ohne Grund), aber es bestärkt mich weiter in der schon vor einiger Zeit geäußerten Meinung, dass ich um Bayern in Bezug auf Angeln einen Bogen machen werde.
Ich will im Urlaub Ruhe und nicht permanent darüber nachdenken, ob ich auch mit allen Regeln konform bin und auch nicht gezwungen sein alles auf den Kopp zu hauen ( an Fisch:q). Ich frage mich nur, wie die das handhaben an den  Salmo und oder Huchenstrecken?
Es soll Gegenden geben , die freuen sich, wenn Urlauber Geld ins Land bringen.
Ich frage mich nur, wie die das handhaben an den  Salmo und oder Huchenstrecken?:q
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wie jetzt Beifang und zurücksetzen? Das ist laut Gesetzeslage verboten.
> Wo steht, dass der Fischereiaufseher diesbezüglich einen Ermessensspielraum hat?
> Macht er sich gleich mit strafbar!
> 
> ...




Das habe ich bis vor kurzem auch geglaubt und war sicher, dass hier Tierschutzgesetz und Fischereigesetz kollidieren.

Und ich hätte es bis vor kurzem auch gelassen auf einen Prozess ankommen lassen, sicher, unter Berufung auf das Tierschutzgesetz nicht verurteilt werden zu können.

Leider ist die Sachlage eine andere.

In Bayern wird da so ausgelegt, dass wenn Du nicht in der Lage oder Willens bist, jeden gefangenen und nicht geschonten Fisch zu verwerten, Du im Prinzip gar nicht angeln darfst. 

Auf dieser Schiene reitet sich die Behörde und die Verbände im Ernstfall aus der Sache heraus und der Angler ist der Dumme. Wie immer. 

Mein Wunschtraum wäre eine Gesamtbayerische Gewässerverschmutzung, die dem Ökosystem und den Fischen nicht das geringste anhaben kann, nur die Fische für den menschlichen Verzehr verbieten lässt. Und das auf Jahrzehnte hinaus.

Ist nur Kopfkino, ich weiß, aber dann brauchte ich monatelang keinen Sex mehr.


----------



## Wegberger (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*

Hallo,

vielleicht sollte man in Bayern einfach so ehrlich sein und das Angeln verbieten.|kopfkrat
Das Rumgegurcke kann man weder nachvollziehen noch ertragen.

Ein Hobby, das zu jeder Zeit von Kontrolle, Misstrauen und Betrug begleitet wird - wäre für mich nichts Entspannendes mehr.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Beispiel: Ich möchte mit meiner Frau einen ca. 45er Karpfen essen. Der vor mir liegende 70er Karpfen ist aber für uns zu groß!


 
In solchen Fällen messe ich immer zweimal - erstaunlicher Weise vermesse ich mich ziemlich oft und es stellt sich dann raus, dass der Fisch das Schonmaß noch gar nicht erreicht hatte und natürlich schnellstens zurück ins Wasser muss. Gut, dass ich ein zweites mal gemessen habe.

Das selbe passiert mir manchmal beim Barschangeln - plötzlich beißen lauter untermaßige Zander (die sind aber auch leicht zu verwechseln), die dann natürlich auch schnellstens zurückgesetzt werden müssen.


----------



## gründler (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mein Wunschtraum wäre eine Gesamtbayerische Gewässerverschmutzung, die dem Ökosystem und den Fischen nicht das geringste anhaben kann, nur die Fische für den menschlichen Verzehr verbieten lässt. Und das auf Jahrzehnte hinaus.
> 
> Ist nur Kopfkino, ich weiß, aber dann brauchte ich monatelang keinen Sex mehr.


 


Moin

Ich denke es gibt kaum noch Gewässer die nicht irgendwelche Substanzen inne haben.

Seit die Indrustie lebt sowie der Ackerbau mit Pestiziden und co.,die ganzen Medikamentenrückstände von Mensch und Tier...usw..usw.
Kann ich mir nicht vorstllen das es noch zu 100% gesunde Gewässer auf dieser Kugel gibt.

Man sucht bloß nicht so nach diesen Substanzen,wie nach dem gemeinen Angler der ja auch viel schädlicher ist wie irgendwelche Stoffe im oder am Wasser.


lg|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> In solchen Fällen messe ich immer zweimal - erstaunlicher Weise vermesse ich mich ziemlich oft und es stellt sich dann raus, dass der Fisch das Schonmaß noch gar nicht erreicht hatte und natürlich schnellstens zurück ins Wasser muss. Gut, dass ich ein zweites mal gemessen habe.
> 
> Das selbe passiert mir manchmal beim Barschangeln - plötzlich beißen lauter untermaßige Zander (die sind aber auch leicht zu verwechseln), die dann natürlich auch schnellstens zurückgesetzt werden müssen.


Auch so ein verbrecherischer Spaßangler statt eines regelkonformen Fleischmachers......


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*

Solche verbrecherischen Aufseher, die damit auch dem Willen der Mehrheit der in Bayern organisierten Fleischmacher, des Gesetzgebers, des Verbandes und auch - wie zu lesen -  der Polizei in Oberschwaben  zuwiderhandeln, gehören aber sofort entlassen.....


----------



## Lui Nairolf (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch so ein verbrecherischer Spaßangler statt eines regelkonformen Fleischmachers......


 
Gegen diese Unterstellung verwehre ich mich!
Natürlich bin ich in allen Bereichen Rechts- und Gesetzestreu und in diesem Sinne setze ich NATÜRLICH nur untermaßige Fische zurück.

Spaß habe ich beim Angeln grundsätzlich nicht, nur einen "vernünftigen Grund".

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Gegen diese Unterstellung verwehre ich mich!
> Natürlich bin ich in allen Bereichen Rechts- und Gesetzestreu und in diesem Sinne setze ich NATÜRLICH nur untermaßige Fische zurück.
> 
> *Spaß habe ich beim Angeln grundsätzlich nicht*, nur einen "vernünftigen Grund".
> ...



So ists brav in Bayern ..


----------



## daci7 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Solche verbrecherischen Aufseher, die damit auch dem Willen der Mehrheit der in Bayern organisierten Fleischmacher, des Gesetzgebers, des Verbandes und auch - wie zu lesen -  der Polizei in Oberschwaben  zuwiderhandeln, gehören aber sofort entlassen.....


(Entschuldigt im Vorraus die Schwarz/Weiß Seherei  )

Ich würds anders sehen - wenn ich selbst nich hinter den Regeln stehe die ich (freiwillig und unbezahlt) kontrollieren soll, warum mache ich das denn dann überhaupt?  
Anscheinend muss ja bei diesen Personen das Bedürfnis nach dem Einhalt diverser Regeln größer sein als das Bedürfnis sein Hobby frei ausüben zu dürfen - ODER - sie stehen wirklich hinter den Regeln und damit hinter der verbandsgeförderten Ideologie, dann müsste man allerdings auch diese Verstöße regelkonform bestrafen.

#c
;P


----------



## Deep Down (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In Bayern wird da so ausgelegt, dass wenn Du nicht in der Lage oder Willens bist, jeden gefangenen und nicht geschonten Fisch zu verwerten, Du im Prinzip gar nicht angeln darfst.



Das ist schon klar, dass die das so auslegen möchten! 

Wer sagt, dass das so richtig ist! 

Erkennbar weichen sie es selbst ja schon wieder auf, wenn von Beifängen und Ermessen gesprochen wird.

Ist der Eingriff in mein Persönlichkeitsrecht gerechtfertigt dadurch, dass ich mir wirklich jeden (!) Fisch zur Verwertung aufzwingen lassen muss?

Zugespitzt: Wenn ich einen Karpfen nicht mag, darf ich ergo überhaupt nicht angeln, denn ich könnte ja einen solchen fangen! 
Das würde also als ultima ratio zu einem totalen Verbot führen und stellt damit denn massivsten Eingriff in diesem Bereich meiner Handlungsfreiheit dar!  

Und ihr meint, dass das als angemessen gerichtlich abgesegnet wird? 

Man muss zu dem auch verglichen und unterscheiden. 
Ein Jäger kann sich bewusst aussuchen, was er erlegen möchte. Dieser fällt also seine Entscheidung im Rahmen der vorher abgewogenen Verwertungsmöglichkeiten! 
Als Angler kann man dies nur bedingt "vorwählen"! Dieses Auswahlrisiko wird aber nicht zu meinen Lasten gereichen können, denn andererseits kann ich auch erst nach dem Fang über Verwendung im Rahmen der mir gegebenen Möglichkeiten und damit über Leben oder Tod entscheiden! 
Der kurzfristige Schmerz/Leiden des Tieres ist daher bis zu dieser Entscheidung über Leben und Tod hinnehmbar!
Zu den Möglichkeiten: Muss ich bevor ich zum Angeln gehe, z.B in meinem Familien- oder Freundeskreis nachfragen, ob für den Fall der Fälle eine Abnahme des Zuviel an Fisch besteht? Diese müsste ich im Vorfeld abklären, denn ohne Verwertungsmöglichkeit, dürfte ich ja gar nicht erst los!
Groteske Annahme oder? 
Müsste aber in Bayern eigentlich so erfolgen, denn Zuviel an Fisch kann bereits durch einen richtigen Kracher entstehen
Und nun mal weiter überlegt. Dem Hobbyangler ist der Verkauf von Fisch untersagt! Warum? Zuvorderst doch wohl, damit er nur für den eigenen (!) Bedarf fängt!
Der maßgebliche Entscheidungshorizont liegt somit bei dem einzelnen Angler und seinen Möglichkeiten, ob er einen gefangenen Fisch verwerten kann oder nicht, mithin des Muss des Zurücksetzens oder des Mitnehmens!


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*



daci7 schrieb:


> (Entschuldigt im Vorraus die Schwarz/Weiß Seherei  )
> 
> Ich würds anders sehen - wenn ich selbst nich hinter den Regeln stehe die ich (freiwillig und unbezahlt) kontrollieren soll, warum mache ich das denn dann überhaupt?
> Anscheinend muss ja bei diesen Personen das Bedürfnis nach dem Einhalt diverser Regeln größer sein als das Bedürfnis sein Hobby frei ausüben zu dürfen - ODER - sie stehen wirklich hinter den Regeln und damit hinter der verbandsgeförderten Ideologie, dann müsste man allerdings auch diese Verstöße regelkonform bestrafen.
> ...



Das ist auch typisch Deutsch.

Man feiert den "vernünftigen" Fischereiaufseher, der die Gesetze nicht konsequent anwendet, vergisst dabei aber dass das im Prinzip nix anderes ist als eigenmächtiges Handeln.
Und beim nächsten mal handelt der Fischereiaufseher dann wieder eigenmächtig, aber zum Nachteil des ihn vorher feiernden Anglers. 
Und dann ist es plötzlich ein Blockwart. 

Nein, da sind Gesetze, die von der Mehrheit der Bayerischen Angler so gewollt waren, und daran hat sich jeder Fischereiaufseher zu halten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*



> Nein, da sind Gesetze, die von der Mehrheit der Bayerischen Angler so gewollt waren, und daran hat sich jeder Fischereiaufseher zu halten.


So einfach isses..........

Wenngleich nicht die Mehrheit der Angler so einen Blödsinn wollte, sondern nur die der Mehrheit der organisierten in Bayern...


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar, dass die das so auslegen möchten!
> 
> Wer sagt, dass das so richtig ist!
> 
> ...



Da spricht der gesunde Menschenverstand.

Vor Gericht muss der aber oft draußen bleiben.

Ich würde mich in Bayern jedenfalls diesbezügich nicht mehr auf einen Rechtstreit einlassen, schon gar nicht als Preußischer Urlaubsangler.

Solte ich jemals in Bayern angeln, wird alles vor den Latz geknallt, was nicht geschützt ist. Und das bring ich dann zum nächsten Tierheim und habe alles richtig gemacht.

Bayerische Angler können sich auch mit dem Ortsansässigen Jäger kurzschließen. Die nehmen Fische gerne zum beschicken des Luderplatzes. Alles sinnvolle Verwertung und man ist aus dem Schneider.


----------



## Wegberger (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*

Hallo,

spannend finde ich ja den weiteren konsequenten Weg, der folgen müsste:

Handangeln werden verboten, die Nahrungserwerbsfischerei in die Berufsfischerhände gegeben und es gibt zentrale Genossenschaftsfischläden bei denen der Fischabholungberechtigte gegen Vorlage, des durch Prüfung erlangten, Fischereiabholungsschein dann einheimische Fische erwerben kann.

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Das ist bayrisch Konsequent.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*



> spannend finde ich ja den weiteren konsequenten Weg, der folgen müsste



Nicht vergessen, Bayern will unbedingt die Fusion im Bund und der bayrische Präsi Braun soll dann Vize im Bund werden..

Das "Problem" ist ja nur bis jetzt bayrisch...

Das soll ja wohl bundesweit kommen...

Die Mehrheit in VDSF und DAV will ja fusionieren und genau diesen Vizepräsidenten wegen dessen Ansichten und Zielen (warum auch sonst??)..


----------



## Wegberger (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*

Hallo,



> Das soll ja wohl bundesweit kommen...


Ironie an:
Sollte es nicht so kommen, dann müsste man eh überlegen, ob man bayrisch, konditionierte Handangeltötungsjünger an "deutschen" Gewässern noch den Zugang gewähren sollte |kopfkrat
Das gerne genommene Feindbild "des Osteuropäers" ist überholt !
Ironie aus


----------



## Lui Nairolf (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nein, da sind Gesetze, die von der Mehrheit der Bayerischen Angler so gewollt waren, und daran hat sich jeder Fischereiaufseher zu halten.


 
Ich weile ja noch nicht allzu lange unter Gottes schöner Sonne und der Zeitraum den ich hinsichtlich demokratischer Gesetzgebung überblicken kann ist sicherlich auch beschränkt, ABER:

Wenn ich mir in einem sicher bin, dann in dem, dass die wenigsten Gesetze wirklich dem Willen des Volkes entsprechen. Daher ist sicher auch nicht das BayFiG der Wille des Volkes, sondern lediglich der Willen der (verschiedensten) Lobbyisten.

Frei nach Horst Seehofer:
Die, die gewählt sind, haben nichts zu sagen und die, die was zu sagen haben, sind nicht gewählt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Daher ist sicher auch nicht das BayFiG der Wille des Volkes, sondern lediglich der Willen der (verschiedensten) Lobbyisten.




Ich halte die bayrischen organisierten Sportfischer nicht für so dumm, dass die nicht wussten, wen sie als Präsidenten ihres Landesverbandes wählten - mit Manfred Braun, dem damals ja zuständigen Referatsleiter im zuständigen Ministerium, der klare Vorstellungen schon immer geäußert hat.

Das wollten die klar mehrheitlich!!

Reines Fleischmachen statt Freude am Angeln!

Der Verband unterstützt ja deswegen auch klar das Abknüppelgesetz!

Siehe Interview Braun bei uns und in vielen anderen Veröffentlichungen und Reden von ihm.

Und dass jetzt von schwarzen Schafen in bayrischen Vereinen und Bezirksverbänden versucht wird, durch die Hintertüre und auf Schleichwegen das vorher klar gewollte Abknüppelgesetz zu umgehen -  gegen den ausdrücklichen Wunsch der orgánisierten Sportfischer - das  zeichnet kein allzu gutes Bild von diesem Verband und seiner Führung.

Da die das ja dulden statt solche Abweichler zu bekämpfen.


----------



## Deep Down (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*

Die Konsequenz in Bayern? 

Da müssten sich jetzt eigentlich an allen Gewässern nach Umsetzung der Normen des FischereiGesetze in Verbindung mit den darauf basierenden Hegeplänen eine Bewirtschaftung a la Put-and-take einstellen!

Ein vorsintflutartiges Denken aus alten Zeiten, wonach sich der Mensch die Erde noch hat zum Untertan machen sollen!

In drei Jahren wird dann noch für jedes Gewässer ne verbindliche Iso-Norm eingeführt!

Da dabei aber die zahlenmäßige Erfassung der Wasserflöhe einfach mal eben übersehen worden ist und eine diesbezügliche Nachbesserung aber ein Schuldeingeständnis darstellen würde, hat man auf eine Berichtigung der ohne deren Berücksichtigung erstellten fischereilichen Ausbeutungspläne verzichtet und diese mit Ausweisungsverfügung ins nichteuropäische Ausland abgeschoben.


----------



## Sharpo (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*

|kopfkrat

Jetzt hab ich gedacht man könnte sich in diesem Thread fortbilden...aber denkste.

Sehr irreführend die Überschrift.   :g

Aber sind eure Beiträge nun nicht alle OT?  

Thema lautet doch: "Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher"

Wer ist Fischereiaufseher? Wo ist hier die Fortbildung?

:g|clown:


----------



## Wegberger (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*

Hallo,



> Und dass jetzt von schwarzen Schafen in bayrischen Vereinen und  Bezirksverbänden versucht wird, durch die Hintertüre und auf  Schleichwegen das vorher klar gewollte Abknüppelgesetz zu umgehen -


Da helfen nur härtere Strafen !
Und wenn es die Vereine nicht schaffen ihre Mitglieder auf Norm zu bringen, dann muss man halt die Zwangsentpachtung anordnen.

Fischereiaufseher ? Man konnte doch nachlesen, dass hier in unerträglichen Sinne die Aufsichtspflicht nicht wirklich nachgekommen wird. Ggf. könnte man ja beim Tierschutz sich Personal ausleihen.


----------



## Franky (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Spaß habe ich beim Angeln grundsätzlich nicht, nur einen "vernünftigen Grund".
> 
> #h



Spaß beim Angeln - soweit kommt das noch! |uhoh: Geht ja gar nicht! Auch Grinsen und andere Gefühlsausbrüche, wie Achselzucken und Stirnrunzeln werden eingestellt: ich entnehme ebenfalls alles. Fleischmachen rulez! |wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Fischereiaufseher ? Man konnte doch nachlesen, dass hier in unerträglichen Sinne die Aufsichtspflicht nicht wirklich nachgekommen wird. Ggf. könnte man ja beim Tierschutz sich Personal ausleihen.



Ob man beim Tierschutz noch weitere Anleihen machen sollte, stell ich mal in Frage.

Jedenfalls sind mir Fischereiaufseher, die nach eigenem Gutdünken entscheiden, sehr suspekt. 

Der eine duldet C&R, der andere nicht. Der eine findet es nicht schlimm, wenn man ein paar Fische mehr mitnimmt, oder untermaßige abschlägt, der andere doch.

Wo bleibt da die vom Deutschen Michel so geliebte und mit zigtausend Gesetzen und Erlassen gepflegte Rechtsicherheit?

In meinen Augen spielen die Angler hier Russisch, nein Bayerisches, Roulette. 

Wie auch immer, ich freu mich wenn die großkotzigen "was gehen mich die Gesetze an, wir machen das so wie wir es für richtig halten"-Bajuwaren mal so richtig auf den Sack bekommen. Die Schlingen ziehen sich enger.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*



Franky schrieb:


> Spaß beim Angeln - soweit kommt das noch! |uhoh: Geht ja gar nicht! Auch Grinsen und andere Gefühlsausbrüche, wie Achselzucken und Stirnrunzeln werden eingestellt: ich entnehme ebenfalls alles. Fleischmachen rulez! |wavey:




Da fällt mir mein alter Artikel aus 2008 wieder ein. Dass das so schnell in den Bereich des Wahrscheinlichen kommt, hätte selbst ich damals nicht gedacht.

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2008/freude-am-angeln.html


----------



## Franky (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*

Mein äusserster Gefühlsausbruch ist ein möglichst gleichgültiger Gesichtsausdruck, ggf. gepaart mit dem leichten Hochziehen der rechten oder auch linken Augenbraue. Wenn ich nicht aufpasse und leicht unkonzentriert  bin, entfährt mir gelegentlich der Ausspruch "faszinierend"...


----------



## Ossipeter (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*

Ich habe schon eine völlig asymetrische Stirnfalte vor lauter Augenbrauen hochziehen!


----------



## Wegberger (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*

Hallo Thomas,

vielleicht solltest du mal eine Anfrage ans bayrische Ministerium und an Herrn Braun stellen und um Stellungnahme zu diesen unhaltbaren Gesetzes- und Pflichtverletzungen bitten ?

Wer sein eigenes Bundesland nicht unter Kontrolle hat ...der kann doch nicht in Deutschland für Ordnung sorgen.


----------



## gründler (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Wer sein eigenes Bundesland nicht unter Kontrolle hat ...der kann doch nicht in Deutschland für Ordnung sorgen.


 

Aber Hallo,das nennt man Demokratie!

Die wissen schon was für uns gut ist.


|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*

ich will auch bayowarischer fischereiaufseher werden.....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*

Keine Panik, den Braun wollen die alle aus VDSF und DAV zum Vize des DAFV machen - da wird das dann bundesweit kommen........
Brauchst dann nicht mehr nach Bayern dazu.....


----------



## spodsbjerg (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Keine Panik, den Braun wollen die alle aus VDSF und DAV zum Vize des DAFV machen - da wird das dann bundesweit kommen........
> Brauchst dann nicht mehr nach Bayern dazu.....


 #u|schlafen langsam wirds langweilig!! Wie wissens doch
 jetzt #d. Zudem immer noch OT.|uhoh:


----------



## Dunraven (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Keine Panik, den Braun wollen die alle aus VDSF und DAV zum Vize des DAFV machen - da wird das dann bundesweit kommen........
> Brauchst dann nicht mehr nach Bayern dazu.....



Nicht alle.
Und das es halt nur eine bayrische Sache ist darf man nicht vergessen.
Wenn bei uns z.B. eine Weiterbildung der Fischereiaufseher ist, dann wird die vom Verein organisiert. Und da der Vereinsvorsitzende auch Landesverbandspräsident ist, werden dann auch die Kontake genutzt und Referenten wie Prof. Dr. Arlinghaus, oder auch der im Landesverband zuständige Dr. Klefoth. Die Themen der Referate der Weiterbildung (natürlich gibt es an den Tagen auch auch noch andere Themen, Vereinsspezifische) sind dann z.B. Küchenfenster, Einsatz von Setzkescher, Sinn und Unsinn bzw. Auswirkungen von Raubfischbesatz, ect.
Es gibt also auch andere Meinungen, und gegen die Fusion, und damit auch Herrn Braun als Vize, wird ja auch gestimmt. Dazu noch der Austritt. Also ganz Deutschland wird es wohl nicht treffen, zumal ja auch andere daran denken beim Austritt mitzuziehen, und auch gegen die Fusion stimmen. Also das alle es wollen stimmt eindeutig nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fortbildung für Fischereiaufseher*

Ja, da hast Du recht!

Und wieder einmal ist es Zeit, den Weitblick vom LSFV-NDS und seinem Präsidium zu loben!!!


----------

